# nfsv3 don't work but v2 is normal

## Babyhoo

Hi,everone

My gentoo only can work on nfsv2,but my client can't work on it,it seem that version mismatch,

can anybody help me? Thanks!

when start nfs service:

```

baby ~ # /etc/init.d/nfs restart

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Unexporting NFS directories ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Exporting NFS directories ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...

rpc.nfsd: Setting version failed: errno 22 (Invalid argument)            [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                             [ ok ]

```

mount nfsv2 is normal

```

baby ~ # mount -t nfs -o nfsvers=2 192.168.1.155:/work/nfs_root/fs_mini /test -v

mount.nfs: timeout set for Tue Jan 21 05:11:32 2014

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'nfsvers=2,addr=192.168.1.155'

mount.nfs: prog 100003, trying vers=2, prot=6

mount.nfs: trying 192.168.1.155 prog 100003 vers 2 prot TCP port 2049

mount.nfs: prog 100005, trying vers=1, prot=17

mount.nfs: trying 192.168.1.155 prog 100005 vers 1 prot UDP port 50460

```

but nfsv3

```

baby ~ # mount -t nfs 192.168.1.155:/work/nfs_root/fs_mini /test -v            mount.nfs: timeout set for Tue Jan 21 05:12:04 2014

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.1.155,clientaddr=192.168.1.155'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Protocol not supported

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'addr=192.168.1.155'

mount.nfs: prog 100003, trying vers=3, prot=6

mount.nfs: trying 192.168.1.155 prog 100003 vers 3 prot TCP port 2049

mount.nfs: portmap query retrying: RPC: Program/version mismatch

mount.nfs: prog 100003, trying vers=3, prot=17

mount.nfs: trying 192.168.1.155 prog 100003 vers 3 prot UDP port 2049

mount.nfs: portmap query failed: RPC: Program/version mismatch

mount.nfs: Protocol not supported

```

it does not try vers=2,it puzzles me!!!!

```

     rpcinfo -p 192.168.1.155

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

```

```

baby ~ # rpcinfo -u 192.168.1.155 nfs

program 100003 version 2 ready and waiting

```

```

baby ~ # rpcinfo -u 192.168.1.155 mountd      

program 100005 version 1 ready and waiting

program 100005 version 2 ready and waiting

program 100005 version 3 ready and waiting

```

```

baby ~ # rpcinfo -u localhost nfs 3

rpcinfo: RPC: Program/version mismatch; low version = 2, high version = 2

program 100003 version 3 is not available

```

it is seems that only nfsv2 can work normally though v3 is supported.

I search the solves on google,some guys say remove "--no--nfs-version 3"in init script!

Stupidly I can't find it anywhere!

my situation like this, I think this can help me,but i just don't want to do!:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/911796

Baby

----------

## Kompi

 *Babyhoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> it is seems that only nfsv2 can work normally though v3 is supported.
> 
> I search the solves on google,some guys say remove "--no--nfs-version 3"in init script!
> ...

 

If you'd had the --no-nfs-version (or -N) option, it would be found in /etc/conf.d/nfs in one of the OPTS_* variables. If so, remove it.

Other ideas what might be wrong: Do you have the NFS version 3 support compiled as a module/into the kernel?

on the client: NFS_V3 

 *make menuconfig wrote:*   

> File systems --> Network File Systems --> 
> 
> <* or M>   NFS client support
> 
> <* or M>     NFS client support for NFS version 3   

 

On the server: NFSD_V3 [=y] 

 *make menuconfig wrote:*   

> File systems --> Network File Systems --> 
> 
> <* or M>   NFS server support 
> 
> [*]     NFS server support for NFS version 3

 

If you have that compiled as modules, did you load the kernel module "nfsv3" on the client?

----------

